# Outboard Motor Spec Database



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

I got tired of chasing specifications around to compare outboards and had a little free time today, so I compiled this spreadsheet of outboard specs. You should be able to sort/search using the top row filters. Some manufacturers are a little vague with their weights, so don't expect this to be perfect. But if you think, "Who makes the lightest 60hp 4-stroke and what shaft lengths are available?" then this tool might help. If there's something missing or totally wrong, let me know and I'll get it updated.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Ue33vVkW2XZb06jNQaNuyiaIlRpcJWhbk6m8D59LSfo/edit?usp=sharing

I have tried to include most outboards between 25hp and 75hp. However, some models have several options and I didn't get too much into the weeds on those. For instance, there are about 8 ways to configure the Yamaha F25. I only included the F25LA and F25SEA.


----------



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

That is very cool!!

I'd love to help you find some specifications. Maybe include parts like oil filters and spark plugs.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

I can make the file editable, so anyone with a link can contribute. The parts/maintenance could be a great addition.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

The new 2017 Yamaha F25 is 125 lbs. Game changer. Most skiff owners could go to a three gallon fuel cell and reduce even more weight.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> The new 2017 Yamaha F25 is 125 lbs. Game changer. Most skiff owners could go to a three gallon fuel cell and reduce even more weight.


That is an incredible improvement for 2017. Looks like the F75 and F90 trimmed a few pounds with a new SOHC. I updated the spreadsheet and made it so that y'all can edit.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Looks like Suzuki is the best


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> Looks like Suzuki is the best


Seems like most manufacturers have a sweet spot.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

http://www.nadaguides.com/Boats/Outboard-Motors


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

not2shabby said:


> That is an incredible improvement for 2017. Looks like the F75 and F90 trimmed a few pounds with a new SOHC. I updated the spreadsheet and made it so that y'all can edit.


Is anyone running the brand new Yamaha 90HP that would care to give their impressions? I am rigging a new ECC build and going with a 90HP and I am going back and forth between the Zuke 90 and the brand new Yamaha due to its displacement advantage of 1800cc's vs the Zuke's 1500. The Yamaha is only 10lbs heavier and has definitely updated it's technology. The Zuke does not seem to have done an update in a while. I know it is a great engine but if the Yamaha has much better torque I will do that one instead.
Pablo


----------

